# Suggest me two fans, please :)



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I will buy two fans for my cabby tomorrow as it's summer and the idle temperature is hitting almost 50°C. One will be for my Cooler, Hyper 212+ and the other will be placed either at the top or side panel of cabby. Please tell me which fan should I buy? I don't need any LED fans but the one's which will have maximum RPM to cool the temp inside the cabby.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2011)

Just pick up CM 120mm ones. You cannot go wrong with them. They do the job decent.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

Whats their cost??????????


----------



## masterkd (Mar 5, 2011)

LED ones cost around 450 bucks..not sure about non-LED ones!!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> Just pick up CM 120mm ones. You cannot go wrong with them. They do the job decent.



Ok, thanks. But can you please specify which one's? Coz there are more than one 120mm fan of CM available.


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Ok, thanks. But can you please specify which one's? Coz there are more than one 120mm fan of CM available.


Buy the cooler master led fan, only one type is made available, it will have 2000rpm written on the cover, the non led version is 1200rpm(the faster non led version is usually not available here).


----------



## asingh (Mar 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Ok, thanks. But can you please specify which one's? Coz there are more than one 120mm fan of CM available.



Just get what fits your budget. No specifics required here.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2011)

non led costs below 200Rs


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay, will get the LED one 
Thanks guys


----------



## mitraark (Mar 6, 2011)

Your idle temp is 50C even with Hyper 212+ ??


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2011)

For the cooler, I wouldn't use the CM 120mm fans. Honestly, they are good for HDD intake or cabby exhaust, but not the cooler.

I recommend this one for the cooler: *www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=17&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80

or this one: *www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=17&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80

The Delta ones are really good. I am using them on my TRUE and they make a lot of difference as they create a very high air pressure.

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------

And yeah, they are a tad bit noisy though. Not annoyingly noisy, but just a little.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

@mitraark, Yep, not 50, but 46-47 for sure. Now I understand why a lot of people avoid this freak hot processor. (Though my room temp is darn high at 31.5°C)
@Krow, Thanks a lot fyi. 2900rpm!, wow that gotta be noisy, anyway that doesn't matter to me, hope I'll get that in the Kolkata stores, otherwise have to try online. 
I thought that I would buy two Delta fans and put them on both side of my cooler and the CM fan which is currently at the cooler I will put that on the top of my cabby. Will there be any problem if I do so?


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @mitraark, Yep, not 50, but 46-47 for sure. Now I understand why a lot of people avoid this freak hot processor. (Though my room temp is darn high at 31.5°C)
> @Krow, Thanks a lot fyi. 2900rpm!, wow that gotta be noisy, anyway that doesn't matter to me, hope I'll get that in the Kolkata stores, otherwise have to try online.
> I thought that I would buy two Delta fans and put them on both side of my cooler and the CM fan which is currently at the cooler I will put that on the top of my cabby. Will there be any problem if I do so?


Forget idle, what's the load under orthos prime?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't wanna test it now


----------



## Krow (Mar 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Krow, Thanks a lot fyi. 2900rpm!, wow that gotta be noisy, anyway that doesn't matter to me, hope I'll get that in the Kolkata stores, otherwise have to try online.
> I thought that I would buy two Delta fans and put them on both side of my cooler and the CM fan which is currently at the cooler I will put that on the top of my cabby. Will there be any problem if I do so?



Not that I know of. I have a TRUE 120 back home. Using two Deltas in push pull. The difference was stark.

Stock cooler: Idle:52, Load:78 deg celsius.
TRUE Passive: Idle 46, Load 75
TRUE + 2xDelta push pull: Idle: 36, Load 55.

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

Oh yeah, my processor is AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks krow. Will order a pair of them today. 
Is Mediahome a reliable seller?


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks krow. Will order a pair of them today.
> Is Mediahome a reliable seller?


Yeah, my friend bought a steelseries mouse from him(in techenclave), received in good condition, so that's one good delivery I can vouch for, I can't guarantee though as I never got anything from him, he lists in ebay as well.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just buying and fixing fans in every possible place in the cabinet won't help. You need to adjust air flow. Make sure cool air going to where it should and not going out thru exhaust fans.  I think Digit wrote an article about it once.


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2011)

I ordered my Delta pair from mediahome. Excellent service. Fast shipping.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Krow.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome.  And I paid Rs. 550 each for them. At Rs. 350, they are a steal.


----------



## 1993gregory (Mar 15, 2011)

get a zalman cooling fan


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

^Are they available in India?

I've heard a lot of good things about Yate Loon fans too. Not sure if they are available here either.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)

Are Zalman fans better than Delta's? 
@Krow, Hey mate what's the Warranty of the Delta's? I asked Mediahome, but they don't reply


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

^I dunno, never bothered about the warranty. I got my fans in September last year I think and till now they are working fine.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks.

---------- Post added 17-03-2011 at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was 16-03-2011 at 11:54 PM ----------

@Krow- Gonna order a pair tonight , but is there any chance to reduce the noise a bit? I was watching a YT video and it was noisy. and What do you meant by Push pull earlier?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

what is LED fan


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> what is LED fan


Fans have LEDs in them, gives them "teh Bling bling" effect.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2011)

I have ordered a pair, but how will I pay them? I've selected Net transfer* but where will I pay?* This is first time I've seen an online retailer confirmed the order before deducting the required amount from my a/c!!!


----------



## Krow (Mar 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Krow- Gonna order a pair tonight , but is there any chance to reduce the noise a bit? I was watching a YT video and it was noisy. and What do you meant by Push pull earlier?


Push Pull means one fan in front of the cooler and one at the back. One pushes air out and the other pulls air in. See this image and you should get it: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting



gopi_vbboy said:


> what is LED fan


This is a push-pull with two LED fans: *farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/4343554323_8126afa258.jpg



ithehappy said:


> I have ordered a pair, but how will I pay them? I've selected Net transfer* but where will I pay?* This is first time I've seen an online retailer confirmed the order before deducting the required amount from my a/c!!!


MediaHome Digital
Call and ask. When I ordered, I PMed medihome on TE (TechEnclave) for the order. He gave me account details. I transferred the money through a Bank of Baroda branch close to my home. He does confirm the order before payment is accepted. Just call him for details.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

@Krow, Thanks. I ain't registered in TechEnclave , anyway I'll call them tomorrow to check where will I pay. In my order though there is a line, which I think is the a/c details of them, but it's not clear. Attaching a Pic of the order.
and about the Push pull stuff, it's not clear to me, is it that I've to put them in back to back order instead of placing them face to face? Am I right?


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2011)

Those are the details you need. Call them and confirm. AFAIK the current account no. is where you transfer the money and the bank code is needed to while payment. All details are there.  You should remove that screen shot. Or edit out personal details.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks mate, I've already registered that beneficiary on my a/c guessing I've to pay to that a/c. , I'll confirm it though.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2011)

^Yeah, let us know about your experience.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2011)

Called them, the guy who talked to me was Anuj, he said everything as we guessed, it'll take 2-3 days after the payment, and which I'm gonna do tomorrow night, then wait.......

Happy HOLI to all of ya , enjoy the occasion and be CAREFUL.
Regards.


----------



## d3p (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are still hanging around with the topic then consider CM Excalibur 120mm - Rs.750.00

Specs :

120mm, 600 -2000RPM, 13- 30dba, 85CFM Max, 12v, 0.45a, 6w.

refer : Excalibur - Cooler Master


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks but I've already offered, and besides the Delta one is 2900 rpm with better air flow


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2011)

^And cheaper too. 

So, did you get the fans?

Anuj is the guy who runs mediahome AFAIK.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I don't know what's going on! I have payed on Monday and till today there is no confirmation, I am trying to call Anuj but it's off all the time..sent email, no reply 
PS- He called me back and said they don't receive the payment yet, dunno how a NEFT is taking more than 48 hours, anyway he will confirm me tomorrow 11 a.m


----------



## rupankur (Mar 23, 2011)

Here 2 fan 

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm Case Fan - TheITWares

Theitdepot - Antec Tricool 120mm Blue-Led


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

Which one to get for good airflow??
Delta 120mm
OR
Cooler Master 120mm LED


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Which one to get for good airflow??
> Delta 120mm
> OR
> Cooler Master 120mm LED



The Delta one @120 CFM will be better than the CM one @90 CFM prolly, but not by much. However, Delta is going to be noisier than the CM one. 19 dB vs 44 dB is one way of looking at it. 
For your system, CM fan will be enough.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

@ithehappy
received your fans?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Not yet , Mediahome is acting really slow mate


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2011)

Check with your bank if the payment has been cleared. If yes, then mail him a screenshot (you must have done that already).

@ *mailme.manju* The Delta fans are good when used with CPU coolers. I wouldn't recommend them for case cooling. They create a lot of air pressure. For HDD cooling, case intake, exhaust, the CM fan is good enough.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2011)

@Krow- I've done that on last Monday. I called him today, he said it was Sat and Sun after the payment confirmed thus the shipping was pending! It's been 8 days now since I paid but !!!!

Okay I finally got them just few hours back 
Please look at the Pics, one came with a nice grill but the other not ! Both the fans have *two 3 pin power connector but how will I connect them coz my Mobo has only one slot for CPU Fan?* and also please guide me about the correct airflow setup.

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/7850/photo0224w.jpg *img97.imageshack.us/img97/7791/photo0226i.jpg *img156.imageshack.us/img156/8430/photo0227a.jpg


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

@ithehappy:Congrat mate.

Please let us know, which Cabinet you have ???


----------



## tkin (Mar 29, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Krow- I've done that on last Monday. I called him today, he said it was Sat and Sun after the payment confirmed thus the shipping was pending! It's been 8 days now since I paid but !!!!
> 
> Okay I finally got them just few hours back
> Please look at the Pics, one came with a nice grill but the other not ! Both the fans have *two 3 pin power connector but how will I connect them coz my Mobo has only one slot for CPU Fan?* and also please guide me about the correct airflow setup.
> ...


Look closely at your motherboard(or manual), it will have some pins scattedred cross the board that says chassis fan, or power fan, even archaic mobos have them, I have 3.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @ithehappy:Congrat mate.
> 
> Please let us know, which Cabinet you have ???



Thanks. The Cabby is 690II Plus.

@tkin- Okay, here is my Mobo layout. I've colored it with numbers, and only No. 2 and 4 is empty, all others are engaged already . and I was talking about CPU Fan, so can I plug one fan to CPU Fan spot and other to Chasis Fan? and *What is NB Fan*? Have a look below,

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/763/img0127d.th.jpg

And now how will I put them? I mean for best airflow. Consider my Cooler is placed in Middle vertically and the fans will go in both side. Should I place it like this? *This will take the air form both right and left side and in them to the cooler.*

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/4066/photo0228k.jpg

or this?* This one will take the air from Right and it will pass out through the left fan.
*
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/8430/photo0227a.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

*@ithehappy* Finally u got the fans....
good to go 

U got the fan grill along with the fan?


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 30, 2011)

Do case fans carry a warranty period?

I intend on purchasing this -
eBay India: Cooler Master 120mm Silent Case Fan (4 in 1 Value Pack) (item 260759051793 end time 02-Apr-2011 23:23:13 IST)

I have a 'generic' Odyssey cabinet & so does my sister. The case fans are for both of us.

Are the above mentioned fans substantial & should the pack carry a warranty period?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> *@ithehappy* Finally u got the fans....
> good to go
> 
> U got the fan grill along with the fan?



Yea finally , it came with the grill for one piece, but not the other. Still haven't installed them though, waiting for *Krow's* reply


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

insaneYLN said:


> I intend on purchasing this -
> eBay India: Cooler Master 120mm Silent Case Fan (4 in 1 Value Pack) (item 260759051793 end time 02-Apr-2011 23:23:13 IST)



That price is way too high.. *Check this...*


----------



## arko1983 (Mar 30, 2011)

are they genuine delta fans?(looks quite genuine to me  )bcoz they cost 20 $ in us

Delta AFB1212HHE 120x38mm Super High Speed Fan- Sleeved Products Model: AFB1212HHE [AFB1212HHE] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come

i am eager to buy these fans so ppl who bought them plz confirm.& wat about the warranty.


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

To arrange the fans make it in a way that its in push pull, that is one fan pushes, one fan pulls the air.

Also nb fan is nothing but a header given if you ever cool the northbridge with a fan, since you don't do it just connect the fan and in BIOS disable auto fan control(chassis), connect one fan to cpu fan control and the other to the nb fan header.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> are they genuine delta fans?(looks quite genuine to me  )bcoz they cost 20 $ in us
> 
> Delta AFB1212HHE 120x38mm Super High Speed Fan- Sleeved Products Model: AFB1212HHE [AFB1212HHE] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come
> 
> i am eager to buy these fans so ppl who bought them plz confirm.& wat about the warranty.



The Product you mentioned is SHE version, not HHE. Anyway the specs are same, but warranty isn't even mentioned on Delta website! Anyway nice find.

@*tkin*- Okay I got it. So you I should place the fans like this, right?

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/8430/photo0227a.jpg

Anyway what would happen if I place them face to face? I mean if the both the fans pull the air from both side what would happen then? and Please help me in this thread about other case fans,

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/138666-guide-me-placing-fans-optimum-airflow.html*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

First of all, congrats! Those fans have a really good airflow.

Now the problem: I got both the fans with grills. The grill is needed only on one fan if you want to push pull it. I think it is there to prevent large objects falling on the fins.

You can still ask mediahome about this.

You can plug the fan to whichever fan header you see on your motherboard.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2011)

@Krow- Thnaks, but I can't take that Congrats as I've been forced to remove them for my parents. They live in a room 40 ft away from mine and today morning they said please remove that darn thing without having the idea of Fan's for its NOISE . Don't know what to do !!!


----------



## asingh (Apr 1, 2011)

^^
Controller. You can lower the RPM.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2011)

How? Can't do it with Asus Fan Expert!


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> How? Can't do it with Asus Fan Expert!



u have to get 1 of these
Lamptron FC6

Amazon.com: Lamptron FC6 Black Fan Speed Control with Digital Color Display for up to 4 Fans: Electronics

if anybody can get hold of this in india plz reply .i am looking for them.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm, actually I won't buy a Fan controller as I don't wanna invest behind it. Ordered two CM R4 already.


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, actually I won't buy a Fan controller as I don't wanna invest behind it. Ordered two CM R4 already.



wat will u do with the delta fans? y buy other fans when u can buy the controller with that price.cm fans r junk i have them like 5 fans in my case.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

I will sell them. , I purchased Delta one coz it had better CFM than CM, but I have been forced to remove them by my parents for the huge noise, and I won't say CM fans are junk


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, sorry for the late reply. Why don't you try putting one delta fan and see if the noise bothers your parents?

If that doesn't work out, then you may sell both, else sell just one of the two.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

Krow said:


> Hey, sorry for the late reply. Why don't you try putting one delta fan and see if the noise bothers your parents?
> 
> If that doesn't work out, then you may sell both, else sell just one of the two.



Yes mate I tried that, plugged one and not the other, but still they don't agree 
In fact I went to Vedant and asked if there is anything available like Sound Absorbers or like that, then he said 'What.....', then by his looking I got the answer, did my best to keep'em, but my bad luck....


----------



## d3p (Apr 4, 2011)

@ithehappy: Forget noise hows the coolings ?? 

If the coolings are better then, IMO you just get a Fan Controller to run them in lesser RPM.


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2011)

Is your case closed or do you keep it open?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @ithehappy: Forget noise hows the coolings ??
> 
> If the coolings are better then, IMO you just get a Fan Controller to run them in lesser RPM.


Haven't had much time to test the Temps, coz just after half an hour parents grabbed me , in that time I took a CPU HW screen, here it is, been testing with ACB for about 10-15 mins...
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/6041/14026203.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Those Max temps were around, 70-70-67-65 without Delta's but that's after playing for 3-4 hours. So could have said if there was noticeable difference if I had that much play time with them.



Krow said:


> Is your case closed or do you keep it open?



Closed buddy.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a pity you have to sell off these good fans.  I used them in push pull, no one else in my house complained. Maybe my room is more sound proof.


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2011)

Ithehappy, those are fine temperatures.


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 5, 2011)

can this controller found anywhere were it is cheaper ?
eBay India: Lamptron Fan Controller Touch Digital 80MM 120MM 200MM (item 160568681885 end time 12-Apr-2011 00:54:04 IST)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2011)

Krow said:


> It's a pity you have to sell off these good fans.  I used them in push pull, no one else in my house complained. Maybe my room is more sound proof.



Maybe! My room is a normal one 



asingh said:


> Ithehappy, those are fine temperatures.


Yes, I know 


arko1983 said:


> can this controller found anywhere were it is cheaper ?
> eBay India: Lamptron Fan Controller Touch Digital 80MM 120MM 200MM (item 160568681885 end time 12-Apr-2011 00:54:04 IST)



Nice find, but 5k !


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Maybe! My room is a normal one
> 
> 
> Yes, I know
> ...



should cost 4k here but they r chargin more.


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> should cost 4k here but they r chargin more.


Its not available here officially, so they charge more, this has been a common practice like forever.


----------

